# Richmond Hill Club Looking for Members



## TAS (May 7, 2010)

Kleanbore Hunting Club in Richmond Hill is looking for new members.  It is about 1800 acres.  Still hunting.  Family membership is $430/year.  For information call Gene Graham at (912)756-2315.


----------

